# Wine tasting by Bottlenotes



## george.derek46 (Feb 23, 2009)

Had been to the wine tasting event by Bottlenotes on Thursday @ the Crushpad winery!! Was fabulous.. They had a lovely collection of wines.. and my personal favorite was the Cannoball Cabernet Sauvignon..Fresh black fruit flavors ..


----------



## cpfan (Feb 23, 2009)

Sure would be nice to know what the heck you're talking about, or at least where it was.


----------



## george.derek46 (Feb 23, 2009)

Talking about a wine tasting event called Around the World in 80 sips.. organised by Bottlenotes.. Took place at the Crushpad winery in San Francisco.. bottlenotes.com/around-the-world-in-80-sips-crushpad# .. thats the link.. Hope that answered your question..


----------



## TheTooth (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah... thanks. It was pretty hard to follow your first post since we didn't know where you lived. LOL

Looks like it was a fun event... if a bit crowded for my tastes given the picture.


----------

